# Torres Empire presents the WEGO WEST Preview Show



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who is going? I will be there with my bike.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 12:25 PM~13991217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your going for sure?? ill go with casper if u really are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 02:27 PM~13991231
> *your going for sure?? ill go with casper  if u really are
> *


100 percent. I am getting my tickets in 2 weeks? Who am I staying with and who am I sending my bike to.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 12:32 PM~13991265
> *100 percent. I am getting my tickets in 2 weeks? Who am I staying with and who am I sending my bike to.
> *


when u gonna come down?? cause on july 12 all chaps are hitting oldies show. talk to casper to see if u can stay with him n u can ship out ur bike to him if u do, its all up too you :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 02:36 PM~13991289
> *when u gonna come down?? cause on july 12 all chaps are hitting oldies show. talk to casper to see if u can stay with him n u can ship out ur bike to him if u do, its all up too you  :cheesy:
> *


Im leaving the 24th and coming home on the 27th.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ill be there with the bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 25 2009, 01:45 PM~13991812
> *Ill be there with the bike
> *


We be there with the bikes :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX,* FunkytownRoller
*

:0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i'll be there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

basicly our bike club will be there


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 25 2009, 07:53 PM~13995925
> *basicly our bike club will be there
> *


gona be DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats the closest airport to S.B?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13996105
> *Whats the closest airport to S.B?
> *


Ontario :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2009, 11:11 PM~13996119
> *Ontario :biggrin:
> *


gotcha


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13996105
> *Whats the closest airport to S.B?
> *


to Sa Bernadino LAX


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

oh nvm thought LAX haha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite bc will be there


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS WILL BE THERE !
WITH R.O. FAMILIA !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my bike is prolly goiing hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wego


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2009, 12:17 PM~14036661
> *wego
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14100157
> *
> *


X wego


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

do you not like wego?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14100895
> *do you not like wego?
> *


Whats not to like about wego? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14100971
> *Whats not to like about wego?  :dunno:
> *


Dunno...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 25 2009, 01:45 PM~13991812
> *Ill be there with the bike
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not going to this after all. My bike should be there though


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:46 AM~14228174
> *Not going to this after all. My bike should be there though
> *


DAM SERIOUSLY WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 25 2009, 02:45 PM~13991812
> *Ill be there with the bike
> *


 :cheesy: FUCK IT ILL GO TOO JUST TO LOOK AT ALL THE HOMITOS :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 18 2009, 02:13 PM~14229034
> *DAM SERIOUSLY WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


I will be there a couple days later.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 01:15 PM~14229049
> *I will be there a couple days later.
> *


 I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT AT THIS SHOW IMA BE AT THE LOWRIDERFEST IN SAN DIEGO :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO from ELITE BC will be there.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 8 2009, 03:10 PM~14414714
> *AZTECA DE ORO from ELITE BC will be there.
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ILL BE THERE WITH ALL THE HOMIES WHAT DOES WEGO STAND FOR ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs b.c will be in the house!


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

THE MASTERMIND WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Jul 21 2009, 06:40 PM~14543783
> *THE MASTERMIND WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



That's right!!!!! Going to be a good show


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by showtime_@Jul 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14543783
> *THE MASTERMIND WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHAT DOES WEGO STAND FOR ? AND DO THEY ONLY HAVE ONE BEST OF SHOW OR DO THEY HAVE TWO ONE FOR BIKES AND ONE FOR TRIKES ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14541653
> *Topdogs b.c will be in the house!
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13996128
> *to Sa Bernadino LAX
> *


NO ONTERIO AIRPORT IN ONTERIO CA IS THE CLOSEST ITS LIKE 20MIN AWAY FORM SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*happy birthday to my daughter !*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14549480
> *happy birthday to my daughter !
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 07:41 PM~14543804
> *That's right!!!!! Going to be a good show
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 23 2009, 07:24 AM~14558906
> *
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Can't wait for tmrw........flight leaves houston tonite n headed to phx den ontario........see everyone dwn there on sat during set-up..........


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 24 2009, 06:55 AM~14568716
> *Can't wait for tmrw........flight leaves houston tonite n headed to phx den ontario........see everyone dwn there on sat during set-up..........
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

W heeled E vents G overning Org. If I remember right.........u can go to Wegoweb.org to find out more bout it


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 24 2009, 08:57 AM~14568729
> *
> *



Gna b fun.....hope cali brings out their A-game.......I'm rdy to start adding up everyones scores.......gna be a long weekend, but I'm rdy


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 24 2009, 08:04 AM~14568764
> *Gna b fun.....hope cali brings out their A-game.......I'm rdy to start adding up everyones scores.......gna be a long weekend, but I'm rdy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 24 2009, 08:04 AM~14568764
> *Gna b fun.....hope cali brings out their A-game.......I'm rdy to start adding up everyones scores.......gna be a long weekend, but I'm rdy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

WHATS UP MEXICA? TIME TO ROLL SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Bout to leave d hotel.....heading to wrk set-up..........sounds like its gna ber a good show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good luck homies


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Great show 20 cars 10bikes. Hahahahaa


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

good luck elite!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SELL YOU ALL TOMOROW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 25 2009, 02:43 PM~14579985
> *Great show 20 cars 10bikes. Hahahahaa
> *


theres more then that so far just from ROLLERZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!!! Jon made it out there rollin DEEP!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AhahahAhahahahaha well worth the drive..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks like tempest going to win best of show.......bring it back to texas....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i think azteca de oro is going to take it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice cars and bikes out there 2 tired 2 take pics have to rest go to sam manuel casino c yall at the vip party


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Remember azteca de oro is there and mastermind is getting here tomorrow


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 25 2009, 07:34 PM~14581531
> *Remember azteca de oro is there and mastermind is getting here tomorrow
> *


true


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i looked close at all the bikes that were there so far. each of them has something different to offer. im glad im not judging.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got 3 extra wristbands for sale too


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 25 2009, 07:34 PM~14581531
> *Remember azteca de oro is there and mastermind is getting here tomorrow
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 06:30 PM~14580764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 25 2009, 06:34 PM~14581531
> *Remember azteca de oro is there and mastermind is getting here tomorrow
> *




Trailer is locked and loaded see you guys out there in the morning!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 05:30 PM~14580764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*cali vs. tex*


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be good show I wish I could be there.good luck to my homies from topdogs.and the master mind bike.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

On my way with my son & his Lil Tiger.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 26 2009, 02:09 AM~14583602
> *Looks like it's going to be good show I wish I could be there.good luck to my homies from topdogs.and the master mind bike.
> *



Thanks dave! Lets roll to merced next weekend


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Radical 2 wheel. 1st master mind cali. 2nd azteca de oro cali. 3 ? .........


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 26 2009, 07:06 PM~14588224
> *Radical 2 wheel. 1st master mind cali. 2nd azteca de oro cali. 3 ? .........
> *


3rd I think texas. :0 .cali rep.belt and $ mexica rep cali


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 26 2009, 09:08 PM~14588244
> *3rd I think texas. :0 .cali rep.belt and $ mexica rep cali
> *


you at the awards right now????

well who took third???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

posion //carlos empty ur inbox


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

any news????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jul 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14588647
> *any news????
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 26 2009, 07:15 PM~14588295
> *you at the awards right now????
> 
> well who took third???
> *


orlandos nemo bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who placed in full?


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14589097
> *Who placed in full?
> *


no news yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ok


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nicco 1st 12inch radical
tempest 1st full


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Ish from west coast customs


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 26 2009, 07:06 PM~14588224
> *Radical 2 wheel. 1st master mind cali. 2nd azteca de oro cali. 3 ? .........
> *


Congrats 2 Mastermind and Azteca De Oro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

did poison and doggy style place


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs b.c

1st 16 street

2nd 16 street

1st 16 semi

1st 20 street


Mastermind 1st 20 radical

Repping Califas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14590079
> *Topdogs b.c
> 
> 1st 16 street
> ...


  congrates top dogs


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats Mr. 559    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son got 1st( semi 12")


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14590169
> *My son got 1st( semi 12")
> *


congrates im comeing after u lol 










































jp :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14590169
> *My son got 1st( semi 12")
> *


Congrats 2 u and ur son :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

By the look of it, I missed a tight show :angry: I was sidelined with the flu  Crongrats 2 all the winners :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats to topdogs and tuff-e-nuff bc for scoring tops in there catagory and puting it down for team cali and the 559.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, FunkytownRoller

U Place?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 27 2009, 01:57 AM~14591008
> *congrats to topdogs and tuff-e-nuff bc for scoring tops in there catagory and puting it down for team cali and the 559.
> *




Thanks dave! Got about 2hrs sleep know im at work


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 10:42 PM~14590197
> *congrates im comeing after u lol
> jp :biggrin:
> *


Not me !!! My son.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14590209
> *Congrats 2 u and ur son :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank -you. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 27 2009, 05:26 AM~14591316
> *Thank -you. :biggrin:
> *



I was good meeting you homie congrats on the win, you did a great job on ur sons bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any body has pics of this show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 02:49 PM~14595953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poiso 1st semi.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 27 2009, 03:16 PM~14596277
> *Poiso 1st semi.
> *


That's right homie reppin CALIFORNIA .. Congrats to all the homies that placed


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 27 2009, 06:46 AM~14591391
> *I was good meeting you homie congrats on the win, you did a great job on ur sons bike
> *


Its was good meeting you & your club too. Congrats to you guys too. You some nice bikes. Hope to see you guys soon. :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 27 2009, 02:57 AM~14591008
> *congrats to topdogs and tuff-e-nuff bc for scoring tops in there catagory and puting it down for team cali and the 559.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

not sure what class "Twisted Habit" and "Candy Girl" placed in , I was not in the building  but they both placed 2nd Place  also ............ the Regal took 3rd in Mild 80's  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

it was cool talking and meeting people from Layitlow at the show  even got to meet SA ROLERZ (John) hope everybody made it back home safe


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Twisted habbit- 2nd place semi
Kandy girl- 2 place full


Jus wana thank everyone for coming out....I knw its a new show for everyone an we are very glad for being able to come out to d welcome we got...

We are rdy for nxt year n hope for a bigger n btr show.......thanx goes out to top dawgs, tuff e nuff, classified, elite rollerzy only, and sorry those are d only clubs I remeber off hand but also d solo guys to.....thank u all for coming out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U back in TX Isaac?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yes sirrr....landed bout 2hrs ago.....jus resting a lil for tmrw


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 10:42 PM~14590197
> *congrates im comeing after u lol
> jp :biggrin:
> *


Mike your coming after a eight month old baby. What are people going to think????? :buttkick:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 27 2009, 09:14 PM~14599091
> *Yes sirrr....landed bout 2hrs ago.....jus resting a lil for tmrw
> *



MUST BE NICE....I AM JUST GETTING IN.....


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14600659
> *MUST BE NICE....I AM JUST GETTING IN.....
> *


Wasss up Chris!!! It was good seeing yous out in San Ber.... Can't wait till next year to see how it goes.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 08:30 PM~14580764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really dammmm nice looking bike homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14600578
> *Mike your coming after a eight month old baby. What are people going to think?????  :buttkick:
> *


naw im cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im chillin at the marriot in las cruces nm. ill be home to san antonio tomorrow


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Wassup kandy shop............hope u have a safe trip home......ur almost there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 27 2009, 10:56 PM~14601281
> *Wassup kandy shop............hope u have a safe trip home......ur almost there
> *


had to take my time driving home. stopped in far east az and got some motivaion :0 almost bought a red 59


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 27 2009, 11:24 PM~14600844
> *Wasss up Chris!!! It was good seeing yous out in San Ber.... Can't wait till next year to see how it goes.
> *


YOU KNOW I WAS TELLING ISAAC THAT IT HAD BEEN TOO LONG SINCE WE MET UP AT A SHOW. NEED TO DO IT MORE OFTEN.

HEY I WILL HIT YOU UP ON THAT INFORMATION FOR NEXT YEAR THAT WE TALKED ABOUT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 27 2009, 11:49 PM~14601205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE BENEFITS OF BEING SELF EMPLOYED.....

HEY LIKE THE NEW CHANGES ON THE SMALL BIKE...LOOKED REAL GOOD.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 06:30 PM~14580764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT  BAD ASS BIKES! ONE OF MY FAVORITE ONES TOO


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2009, 07:17 PM~14581420
> *looks like tempest going to win best of show.......bring it back to texas....
> *


Maybe next time :uh:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 28 2009, 04:49 PM~14607508
> *Maybe next time  :uh:
> *


Yeah huh...maybe nxt time......or it would be nice to see elite come rep n texas on Nov 22......an try n take d bike championship back to cali......dats the championship cup an 1g n cash.....

Ill pm ya for more details an my number


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:30 PM~14607947
> *Yeah huh...maybe nxt time......or it would be nice to see elite come rep n texas on Nov 22......an try n take d bike championship back to cali......dats the championship cup an 1g n cash.....
> 
> Ill pm ya for more details an my number
> *


Las vagas  .


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14608078
> *Las vagas  .
> *


NICE SEEING YOUR BIKE IN PERSON. YOU AND POISON BOTH HAVE SOME CLEAN BIKES. I HAVE SEEN THE PICS...BUT UP CLOSE IS BETTER.

LIKE LEGIONSOFTEXAS SAID...THE INVITATION IS THERE FOR YOU GUYS TO COME OUT HERE FOR THE TOUR ENDING SHOW.......YOU SAW A LITTLE OF WHAT TEXAS HAS TO OFFER...COME EXPERIENCE THE REST!

HEY BRO TELL ALL OF ELITE IT WAS NICE TALKING TO THEM. THE DEALBAS ARE SOME DOWN TO EARTH PEOPLE EASY TO TALK TO.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14608078
> *Las vagas  .
> *


Vegas is good dnt get me wrong but the show dwn here is another level......sum bikes dwn here build only for dis show.....but I guess a 4 hour drive vs. 23 hour drive like kandyshop made over there frm texas is btr for yall guys
Jus goes to show tex aint scared to travel cus both cali n vegas are 23+ hour drives for us.....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14601370
> *had to take my time driving home. stopped in far east az and got some motivaion :0  almost bought a red 59
> *


I GUESS WE ALL STOPED AT THAT CARLOT TO LOOK AT THEN OLDIES THEY WERE BAD ASS THANKS FOR THEM BANDS HOMIE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 28 2009, 05:25 PM~14608406
> *Vegas is good dnt get me wrong but the show dwn here is another level......sum bikes dwn here build only for dis show.....but I guess a 4 hour drive vs. 23 hour drive like kandyshop made over there frm texas is btr for yall guys
> Jus goes to show tex aint scared to travel cus both cali n vegas are 23+ hour drives for us.....
> *


YEA WE AINT SCARED TO DRIVE THEM 20 HR TRIPS N THE HOT ASS SUN CROSSING AZ IN 120 DEGREES TEMP AND HAVING A BLOW OUT AND BRAKING A LEA SPRING ON THE TRAILER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14608078
> *Las vagas  .
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14610665
> *
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *congrads to my daughter for getting 1st place !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > *congrads to my daughter for get 1st place !*
> 
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:30 PM~14607947
> *Yeah huh...maybe nxt time......or it would be nice to see elite come rep n texas on Nov 22......an try n take d bike championship back to cali......dats the championship cup an 1g n cash.....
> 
> Ill pm ya for more details an my number
> *




ya maybe next time. this my son's first year on the bike scene.we're not doin to bad.so we do more to the bike. and maybe next year we can give you better comp. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 28 2009, 09:50 AM~14603974
> *THE BENEFITS OF BEING SELF EMPLOYED.....
> 
> HEY LIKE THE NEW CHANGES ON THE SMALL BIKE...LOOKED REAL GOOD.
> *


thankx, just a little something to do in my spare time


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14589460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic with Ish and the bike!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jul 29 2009, 01:38 PM~14616183
> *ya maybe next time. this my son's first year on the bike scene.we're not doin to bad.so we do more to the bike. and maybe next year we can give you better comp. :biggrin:
> *


you from dallas?


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 05:48 PM~14620352
> *you from dallas?
> *





yes sir.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14590079
> *Topdogs b.c
> 
> 1st 16 street
> ...



congrads my homies !

much love an respect !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 08:31 PM~14589017
> *orlandos nemo bike
> *



sup bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOOD LOOKING HOMIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CONGRADS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE !*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 27 2009, 06:46 AM~14591391
> *I was good meeting you homie congrats on the win, you did a great job on ur sons bike
> *


nice meetin ya homie..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2009, 11:31 AM~14628289
> *nice meetin ya homie..
> *




What's up sic it was good meeting you in person also. Ill prolly be heading to Texas soon


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 01:00 PM~14628716
> *What's up sic it was good meeting you in person also. Ill prolly be heading to Texas soon
> *


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 AM~14603960
> *YOU KNOW I WAS TELLING ISAAC THAT IT HAD BEEN TOO LONG SINCE WE MET UP AT A SHOW.  NEED TO DO IT MORE OFTEN.
> 
> HEY I WILL HIT YOU UP ON THAT INFORMATION FOR NEXT YEAR THAT WE TALKED ABOUT.
> *


4 SHO!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bike pics


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

team Califas


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 01:00 PM~14628716
> *What's up sic it was good meeting you in person also. Ill prolly be heading to Texas soon
> *


hell yeah!
let me know when ya come down


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14633364
> *team Califas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14633364
> *team Califas
> 
> 
> ...


  good pic MR 559


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

quote=MR.559,Jul 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14633685]
















:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THOSE HYNAS LOOKED FUCKING GOOD THAT DAY :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14633667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey who's dat guy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2009, 08:19 AM~14636731
> *Hey who's dat guy
> *


some crooked judge lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

He looks pretty straight to me...ha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2009, 10:09 AM~14637564
> *He looks pretty straight to me...ha
> *


yea i guess, i did see him with a few girls in cali :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I was wit sisters foo. Lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2009, 12:09 PM~14638717
> *I was wit sisters foo.  Lol
> *


even better :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

[/quote]



LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14622450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SAME TO YOU AND THE FAM


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14633364
> *team Califas
> 
> 
> ...


team califas si you vatos @ nationals


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 6 2009, 06:53 PM~14697228
> *team califas si you vatos @ nationals
> *



SO YOU COMING TO HOUSTON IN NOVEMBER FOR THE TOUR FINALE?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 05:30 PM~14580764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE BEST ASS BIKES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOT 1st PLACE AT WEGO TOUR !*

MUCH RESPECT TO THE TOPDOGS !


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my daughter with her 3rd place throphy. the nemo bike.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14633239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Posting for Azteca de Oro.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:19 PM~14713115
> *Posting for Azteca de Oro.
> 
> 
> ...


The homie that cleans azteca de oro.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:19 PM~14713115
> *Posting for Azteca de Oro.
> 
> 
> ...


homie is ready. To clean azteca de oro] and poison bikes. For a ticket to the super show 
 now who gots personal bike cleaner ha.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14633271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love when people do stuff like this


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 8 2009, 09:06 PM~14713908
> *homie is ready. To clean azteca de oro] and poison bikes. For a ticket to the super show
> now who gots personal bike cleaner ha.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:19 PM~14713115
> *Posting for Azteca de Oro.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14713908
> *homie is ready. To clean azteca de oro] and poison bikes. For a ticket to the super show
> now who gots personal bike cleaner ha.
> *


Ahahahahahaha aver si es sierto guey dile que lo voy a poner a limpiar el display y a aserlo setup y tambien la bike ahahahahaha


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 09:52 PM~14765719
> *Ahahahahahaha aver si es sierto guey dile que lo voy a poner a limpiar el display y a aserlo setup y tambien la bike ahahahahaha
> *




Ahahahaaahahaahahaaha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 10:52 PM~14765719
> *Ahahahahahaha aver si es sierto guey dile que lo voy a poner a limpiar el display y a aserlo setup y tambien la bike ahahahahaha
> *


Dise que si.pero sile ases el paro de agarrarle un wristband,unas put#as,red bulls,coronas,un room,buffet chingon,y que si limpia la bike chingon


----------

